# Has Maddie been "possessed"?



## Maddie'sMom (Dec 2, 2012)

Maddie is my first cockapoo and she was a rescue I got when she was 6 weeks old. In Sept she will turn 1 yr old. Once she went into her first 'season' (9 months) I feel like I no longer know who she is. Her season lasted a good 4 weeks (whince I discovered why they call female dogs- bitches lol). During that time she would refuse to potty outdoors, walk on her lead, had any desire to play fetch (which she did from the day after she arrived at my house), or preform even the most basic commands. Following the end, her personality seemed to settle a bit. 

Here we go ...again.... for reasons I now no longer understand....
Refused to go off the porch on her lead... did some reading- suggested she got scared by something.... so I started treating her and working her off the porch. Seemed to work- for a few days.

Now she evades have the lead put on, walking on the porch on the lead, going down the stairs (4) on the lead, walkng to find potty spot on lead or walking at all on lead. treats, happy voices al all...

I need to know if this is a stage or if something has gone horribly wrong. I am disabled and I just do not have the energy to fight a war every day with a dog. I have enough trouble getting through the basic activities of living daily. 

Someone please respond....we are neither one good for the other in this condition.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear things aren't so good at the moment! Nellie is only 5 months old and yet to have her first season so I can't really comment on the behaviour. However if you feel her behaviour is affected by her coming into season I was wondering if you had thought about having her spayed?...it may settle her


----------

